# Whats the worst thing your spouse has said about you in MC?



## Feelinglonely76 (May 9, 2012)

Had MC the other day and my wife told the MC that she loves me but not in love with me or attracted to me. To top it off she also said she consider me weak. And this is from the woman that decided to cheat because she was unhappy. Anyone else got verbally punched in the face in MC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awwww...that's sad.

This is not nearly in the same ballpark, but it did help convince me that my ex was crazy. He told our MC I drank too much...water.

I was exercising a lot at the time, drinking my 8-10 glasses a day, and he complained that I was drinking too much water! No one needs that much water!

Yes, he was a tad controlling


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Feelinglonely76 said:


> she loves me but not in love with me or attracted to me. To top it off she also said she consider me weak.


She's likely cheating again.

Why are you still with this creature?


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

wow... drinking too much water.... dunno if i could live with a person who drinks too much water!


----------



## Feelinglonely76 (May 9, 2012)

keko said:


> She's likely cheating again.
> 
> Why are you still with this creature?


I know she isn't. But its still messed up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I'm in counseling, my husband is not, nor will he ever be...

BUT..he said to me that his plan was for me when he dies.... welfare! No life insurance, nothing... (there use to be life insurance) Mind you, He's a bit older than me, I've been a SAHM for 17 years and have MS which has made it difficult for me to work. That is my payback for putting everyone's needs before my own. 

And just found out that all the years I've tried talking to him about my feelings, such as feeling lonely (which was about 1 to 2 times a year. I didn't nag him) and such..He thought I was "just talking to talk" !?!

There's also been a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Feelinglonely76 said:


> I know she isn't. But its still messed up
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How do you know it? Are you chceking her phone/computer usage? whereabouts?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What was your MC's response to her drivel?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Abandoned, you can take out a life insurance policy on him. Carve the money out of the grocery budget or something. Even something like Colonial Penn will be better than nothing.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you can also leave and try to be happy without him I'm sure you would be happier without him


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Feelinglonely76 said:


> Had MC the other day and my wife told the MC that she loves me but not in love with me or attracted to me. To top it off she also said she consider me weak. And this is from the woman that decided to cheat because she was unhappy. Anyone else got verbally punched in the face in MC?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the kiss of death.... show her how strong you are by leaving the wretched woman who cheats and belittles you.


----------



## ConfusedHubby (Jun 10, 2012)

Me and my wife have never been in counseling together because of her refusal but the worst thing she has ever said to me was "Shes glad she had a miscarriage because she would never want to have my baby" 

This was probably a year after it happened and we already stopped trying. Happened during a bad verbal fight but still that was a pretty bad low blow.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Confused, that's abominable.


----------



## ConfusedHubby (Jun 10, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Confused, that's abominable.


I know. She's said other things that were pretty vicious as well but I'm not totally innocent either. In that case though it wasn't triggered by anything I said that was messed up. In this instance it was just her trying to say the most hurtful thing possible to me. 

Of course she apologized the next day, blamed it on alcohol and xanax. Her crutch. It is what it is though. I will be better off, she's back at our house with her brother now so I know she's safe, no need to really talk to her. Time to officially disengage. Its going to be hard though. 

From the outside looking in I'd tell one of my friends "how can it be so hard after all that she has said and done to you?" Well that part is just unexplainable, I don't understand it myself. Maybe thats why I joined this board, to kind of try to get an understanding through other peoples experiences because right now I don't now if its because I'm too nice, too forgiving, love her too much or if I just have a screw loose and love the abuse.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Abandoned, you can take out a life insurance policy on him. Carve the money out of the grocery budget or something. Even something like Colonial Penn will be better than nothing.


I thought about it, but actually, I just want to leave. I've been working with social workers. I just getting my ducks in a row before I do.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

ConfusedHubby said:


> Me and my wife have never been in counseling together because of her refusal but the worst thing she has ever said to me was "Shes glad she had a miscarriage because she would never want to have my baby"
> 
> This was probably a year after it happened and we already stopped trying. Happened during a bad verbal fight but still that was a pretty bad low blow.



I'm so sorry...that is absolutely horrible!


----------



## ConfusedHubby (Jun 10, 2012)

abandonedcompletely said:


> I'm so sorry...that is absolutely horrible!


Thanks, I always chalked it up to "She's an addict, she has a disease, thats not really her, thats not who she is" 

But still when you have somebody constantly playing with your emotions. Up, down, back and forth it starts to wear you out mentally and that is where I am at right now. That is why im 1300 miles away from her. I've always been consistent with her as in I've always maintained that I love her, I am content and want to make this marriage work. She has been every which direction about what she wants as far as us being together. Not really fair to me. Maybe one day she will get the help she needs and we can talk again, but by then I imagine I'll have moved on. I'm no angel, I've had my bouts with drinking, but I quit when it put a strain on our relationship and she asked me to, I asked her to do the same and she wasn't willing to do that because she doesn't think that her addictions have any effect on our marriage. She's blinded to the fact. She says that I needed to quit because i'm allergic to alcohol and cant handle it, while she can.


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Feelinglonely76 said:


> Had MC the other day and my wife told the MC that she loves me but not in love with me or attracted to me. To top it off she also said she consider me weak. And this is from the woman that decided to cheat because she was unhappy. Anyone else got verbally punched in the face in MC?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have my sympathies. I heard that kind of hurtful thing from my wife directly so I know how it feels to hear it. I can't get her to go to MC with me, so she does IC but doesn't discuss anything about her EA with the counselor. I'll keep trying to get her into MC with me. But I can understand why the whole process must be very difficult for those who make it that far.


----------



## abandonedcompletely (Dec 21, 2011)

ConfusedHubby said:


> Thanks, I always chalked it up to "She's an addict, she has a disease, thats not really her, thats not who she is"
> 
> But still when you have somebody constantly playing with your emotions. Up, down, back and forth it starts to wear you out mentally and that is where I am at right now. That is why im 1300 miles away from her. I've always been consistent with her as in I've always maintained that I love her, I am content and want to make this marriage work. She has been every which direction about what she wants as far as us being together. Not really fair to me. Maybe one day she will get the help she needs and we can talk again, but by then I imagine I'll have moved on. I'm no angel, I've had my bouts with drinking, but I quit when it put a strain on our relationship and she asked me to, I asked her to do the same and she wasn't willing to do that because she doesn't think that her addictions have any effect on our marriage. She's blinded to the fact. She says that I needed to quit because i'm allergic to alcohol and cant handle it, while she can.


Sadly, we can't make anyone change. They have to do because they want to.

Some finally change for the better because staying the way they are causes more pain than not.


----------



## Feelinglonely76 (May 9, 2012)

To answer your question i have full access to everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Feelinglonely76 (May 9, 2012)

Someone else asked what the MC told her. She said my W had to grow the F up and take responsibility for what she did and stop blaming everyone else and their mother. I could not contain my smile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

